# Miscellaneous > Structured Query Language (SQL) >  SELECT INTO query

## smithersgs

Hello,

I have a SELECT INTO query and want to know how it works since I got an error all of sudden saying "You can't delete a table 'ABC': It is participating in one or more relationships. You have to delete the relationship."

My query is like:
SELECT ABC.* INTO ABC IN another_database FROM ABC

Could someone explain the error? 

Thanks,

----------


## rmiao

Which rdbms? Maybe wrong syntax, try:

select * into table_name from abc

----------


## smithersgs

I am using Microsoft Access 2003. The syntax is ok. If I removed the relationship (it is a simple one) it works, but I am afraid that it might cause another problem due to lack of the relationship. 

From the error message SELECT INTO query seems to delete the table and re-create it, then transfer data. Is it right?

And how to use SELECT INTO query without the mentioned error?

Thanks,

----------


## rmiao

Don't know much about Access.

----------

